# Open Invitation



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If anyone if traveling through Missouri this summer on vacation, weekend trip, or whatever the case may be...and if you're close to Hannibal, MO (right on the Mississippi) and if you have 30 minutes or 8 hours come see me. Come and run some cars & maybe I can get some guys to come by to run 'em too. Short on time? Just stop & say "hey" and check out my shed.

I can give you some tourist pointers, we're near Mark Twain Lake, and there's always Mark Twain's hometown & the river. Good places to eat too. 

No need to be bashful. I'm not showing off, I enjoy having company that enjoys the same hobby as I do. Hate for you to drive by my house & not even know I'm here. Don't worry about wearing out your welcome. So please look me up if you're in Missouri.
--Lendell / Fordcowboy 
[email protected] or HobbyTalk


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the invite, Lendell!!!
I sure would like to stop by on my way to Nashville.
Hopefully I can get away for a bit this summer.

Rich


----------



## Frank_1952 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Invite*

Wished we had someone like that in my area!!!
I have a 2 hour travel every time to race 
But its always worth it.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What's your area???????????


----------

